# Clownfish with stringy brown poop



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey guys, 

This morning I noticed my snowflake clown has a long stringy brown poop.. not white.. Its is still stuck to him., has been for at least an hour.. 

Any thoughts? Parasites? Treatment? 

thanks,
SR


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

really? Nothing.. wow.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sometimes it happens. Can't say it is indicative of anything, but if it continues you could consider quarantine and treatment for parasites. Sort of like people, some days things just aren't quite normal.
Did it clear up yesterday or has it continued?


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

He is swimming around an eating.. another brown string poop.. but not as long and it didn't stay on him as long either

thanks for the reply


----------

